# Teaching a class at Lee Valley



## Bertha

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself & the students had a great experience. I'm genuinely surprised about the supplies. If I went to a class at Lee Valley, I'd be expecting my own giant bench with shoulder and wagon, death sharp LN Dovetail saws/chisels, Titemark markers, and high quality marking gauges! I'd certainly expect to be able to see it all. That genuinely surprises me. But I'm glad you rose to the Narex challenge & made it happen. Nine sets of chisels, wheesh. You're the man.


----------



## JuniorJoiner

I wouldn't expect tools from other manufacturers, but I certainly did not anticipate issues with supplies of their stock brands. It was a teaching point of what not to buy, where to spend money on a better quality tools. I think they all got that part.

I must add that the staff were extremely friendly and courteous, and none of the issues arose from an individual.


----------



## Bertha

I thought Lee Valley sold all that good stuff, but I guess you're right. Veritas is no slouch in any of those departments. I'm glad to hear that you were treated with kindness. That actually makes me want to shop from them.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Sounds like you enjoy teaching the class.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I would expect quality Veritas tools at the benchtop as well; it would be one of my primary motivations for training at Lee Valley - to see what good tools can do! Big disappointment, thanks for sharing.


----------



## twokidsnosleep

Pencils were too expensive??? What kind of BS is that
Maybe will re-think taking a course from them if supplies are an issue


----------



## JuniorJoiner

I did want a drafting pencil, which they sell, but it was not a request for a 50 cent pencil.


----------



## JuniorJoiner

My purpose of writing this review is not to discourage from taking the class. I believe everyone who took the class learned a lot and left happy.
The point is for instructors teaching future classes to not assume their supply needs will be met. even if they say it will be ok, make sure yourself .


----------



## chickenguru

Hmmm. I just received an email about an upcoming classes in May/June. I Have been looking at taking some kind of turning classes as I'm having a hard time learning on my own. Maybe I should find a local club.


----------



## Bertha

I think Junior's message to us is nothing more than prepare. He clearly has respect for Lee Valley and was treated with courtesy. He just ran into a few snags. I think the message to potential instructors is to make sure you're stocked; the message to future students is have fun at the class. I didn't think he bashed Lee Valley with this post. If I'm wrong, Junior, please correct me. I'd hate to see someone miss a great class.


----------



## JuniorJoiner

I would like to add that a Lee Valley rep just phoned me at home regarding my issues with teaching the class.
They are concerned, my needs were not met, and are dedicated to resolving any issues that arose. Again, kudos to them, they are committed to their customer service, and keeping the seminars enjoyable for everyone involved.
I'm glad that they were interested in my ideas for improvement.

So yes, the message is Lee Valley classes are a good experience,


----------



## JeremyPringle

I think everyone needs to also understand that Lee Valley does not make a dine with the courses they put on. The money that the students pay goes into paying the teacher and the materials, what funds are left over ALL go to charity.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, I am curious, why do you need clamps to teach dovetails? All I have ever used the clapms for is to put together the box, not to cut them. I use my bench vises for that and for planning the edges.


----------

